# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  CAFÉ HOA GIẤY: TẬN HƯỞNG SỰ YÊN TĨNH - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Nằm trong khu dân cư mới ở quận 6, café Hoa Giấy thừa hưởng một không gian thoáng mát, yên tĩnh và đặc biệt là không khí trong lành, mát mẻ và dễ chịu.

Bước chân vào Hoa Giấy, bạn sẽ nhanh chóng quên hết những ồn ào, vội vã trong cuộc sống thường ngày. Không gian rộng rãi, thoáng mát với vô số cây xanh được trồng khắp nơi, tạo cảm giác rất gần gũi với thiên nhiên.


Điểm nhấn trong thiết kế không gian của Hoa Giấy là một dòng suối nhỏ chảy róc rách xuyên suốt quán. Chỉ cần chọn cho mình một góc nhỏ yên tĩnh dưới tán cây xanh, thả hồn ngắm nhìn những đàn cá đủ màu sắc bơi lội tung tăng trong dòng suối nhỏ, những phiền muộn, lo âu sẽ trôi theo dòng nước để mang lại sự yên bình cho tâm hồn.



Hoa Giấy phục vụ bạn nhiều loại nước uống khác nhau, từ café, ca cao các loại đến nước ép trái cây, sinh tố… với giá chỉ từ 12.000


Với một không gian rộng rãi, thoáng mát, không khí trong lành và rất yên tĩnh, café Hoa Giấy là nơi thích hợp để bạn nghỉ ngơi và tận hưởng cuộc sống sau những giờ làm việc, học tập căng thẳng.



Thông tin cho bạn:

Café Hoa Giấy

Địa chỉ: 27 đường số 8, P.11, Q.6, Tp HCM (Gần Metro Bình Phú)

Điện thoại: 087.3007.499 ; 087.3055.533

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Hoa Giấy_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

khung cảnh đẹp...

----------


## na.tuan999

Đẹp, nhưng mà xa qá

----------


## demsaoroi88

ôi một không gian xanh đúng khung cảnh mình thích luôn nhà, nhưng phải chịu khó lội xa chút hjc. Mình thích ,Trà sữa không biết trong đó có bán không nhỉ hihi

----------


## lovetravel

khung cảnh ở đây thoáng mát, nhẹ nhàng cảm giác được thư giãn

----------


## mihio

nhìn thật ấm áp gần gũi với thiên nhiên

----------


## minmin

có bạn nào lấy bài này sang post nhà nguwofi khác quảng cáo kìa  :Frown:

----------


## Nobody

Quán này có vẻ yên tĩnh đấy! Mình thích mấy ko gian này hơn!

----------


## thamtudn.toc

nhìn thanh bình, ấm áp và gần gũi quá

----------


## thientai206

cảnh đẹp nhờ, rất chi là thiên nhiên

----------


## annanguyen

Đẹp, nhưng mà xa qá

----------


## levan.01610

khunng cảnh đẹp và lãng mạn

----------


## dung89

Sài Gòn nhiều quán cafe đẹp thật

----------


## maydienhyundai

up len nao !

----------


## langseo

mỗi chiều sau khi tan làm đến đây để xoá tan những mệt nhọc thì tuyệt quá, nhưng tiếc là chúng ta ở quá xa nhau

----------


## thaithuy5992

cũng đẹp, mỗi tội ở tận Sài Gon.. :Frown:

----------

